# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Оркестр у дитячому садку >  Оркестр в дитячому садку

## Elen2

картинки "Музыкальные инструменты" посмотрите:

http://www.lenagold.ru/fon/clipart/m/muz.html

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019)

----------


## дом2

> Привет девчонки! Очень нужны ваши подсказки : кто из вас умеет играть на стекляных фужерах. Видела фильм, там водят по ободку рукой и звучит музыка...у меня ничего не получается...Подскажите , пожалуйста, идею ..Очень нужно! Секция музруков очень скоро! Горю!!!!! Спасибо.Жду.


 Край бокала смачивается водой, а затем пальцами надо водить по краю бокала, пок не появится звук. Вот и всё!

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Ля-нотка

КАЗКА з використанням муз.інструментів
             "ІМЕНИНИ БІЛОЧКИ"
- На одній високій сосні, в чарівному лісі, жила -була Білочка.
  Вночі в лісі тихо-тихо (муз.керівник грає спокійну мелодію)
  Лише зірки мерехтять на темному небі (вихователь грає на ксилофоні)
  Та ось одного зимового ранку Білочка прокинулась і згадала,що в неї сьогодні День  Народження.
  Першим Білочку привітало Сонечко,воно послало білочці свої промінчики,і сніг навколо заблищав і засяяв (діти грають на металофоні)
  Мишка другою прийшла Білку привітати
  І один смачний горіх їй подарувати (діти грають брязкальцями)
  По заметах, кучугурах козуля стрибала,
  Гарне намистечко Білці подарувала. (діти грають ложками)
  А снігурі червоногруді, хоч мали справ багато
  Вільхові сережки Білці принесли на свято .  ( діти грають на свистульках)
  А зайчика хурделиця зовсім не злякала,
  І морквиночки солодкі Білочка дістала. (діти грають молоточками)
  Гості їли калачі,медом запивали,
  щастя, радості,здоров`я Білочці бажали. (всі діти грають на муз.інстр.)
  І все було б добре.Та гості так весело грали на музичних інструментах, що почув їх
сірий вовк,який був дуже розгніваний, що його не запросили на свято.
  Ось він став підкрадатися (дитина грає тихенько на маракасі) все ближче та ближче. І бути лиху! Та тут з`явився добрий,вайлуватия ведмедик, який почув веселе музику, прокинувся та виліз зі своєї барлоги. (дитина грає н барабані)
  Він став проганяти злого вовка. Все далі і далі наляканий вовк тікав щодуху.(діти грають на маракасі та барабані)
  І зраділо сонечко (дитина грає на металофоні)
  Зайчик, Мишка та Козуля враз заграли у кларнет (діти грають на ложках, брязкальцях, молоточках)
  Заспівали пташки (діти грають на свистульках)
  Цілий день стояв мороз, віхола гуляла,
  А у лісі  іменини Білочка справляла. 
  Ось і казочці кінець, а хто грав - молодець!!!

Дітям дуже подобається така форма гри на дитячих муз.інструментах.

----------

Belynochka (20.09.2017), LlLena (17.01.2021), nastiabar (31.08.2021), Валечка-Валюша (05.09.2018), илатан (01.02.2016), Ленусико (02.11.2020), Людмилkа (19.02.2017), Наталья Бондарь (09.10.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.03.2017), Татка_7878 (11.01.2017), Таша71 (17.02.2018)

----------


## талант

Не помню , где это взяла, но по моему по теме:

Про оркестр два слова звичних: і "цікаво", і "музично"!
Інструментальне музикування також сприяє загальному розвитку дошкільників: ознайомлення з різними музич¬ними іграшками та інструментами збагачує пізнавальну сферу особистості, а безпосередня гра на таких інстру¬ментах розвиває дрібну моторику та координацію рухів. Відтворюючи живі звуки, юні музиканти отримують без¬ліч позитивних емоцій, під впливом яких розкривається їхній творчий потенціал. А участь в оркестрі вчить кожну дитину розуміти інших, узгоджувати власні дії з діями однолітків.

Для організації дитячого оркестру необхідний цілий "арсенал" музичних іграшок та інструментів, які умовно можна розподілити на такі групи:

♦   шумові (молоточки, ложки, тріскачки, кастаньєти, маракаси, бубон, румба, барабан, трикутник, дзві¬ночки);
♦   ударно-мелодійні (металофон, ксилофон, тубафон);
♦   духові (ріжок, дудочка, сопілка, флейта, тріола, вер-мона, симона, дитячі саксофон, кларнет, труба);
♦   струнні (дитячі гітара, арфа, цитра, цимбали).


Найдоступнішими у виконавському плані є шумові інструменти, оскільки на них можна відтворити будь-який ритмічний малюнок без спеціальних технічних на¬вичок. Шумові ефекти можуть доповнюватися різнома¬нітними звуковими жестами: оплесками, притупами, клацанням тощо.
А от гра на металофоні і ксилофоні вже передбачає набуття певних технічних умінь та навичок. Спочатку ди¬тину необхідно навчити правильно тримати молоточок і вдаряти точно по середині пластинки. На цьому етапі дошкільники вчаться відтворювати різні ритми на одно-му-двох звуках. Поступово кількість звуків можна збіль¬шувати, використовуючи усі пластинки. Відтак діти із задоволенням виконують прості мелодії, імпровізують, складають різні підголоски до вивчених творів, підбира¬ють мотиви знайомих пісень тощо. Гру на ударно-мело¬дійних інструментах доцільно супроводжувати співом, це допомагає дітям краще зрозуміти та запам'ятати мелодії.
У музичному вихованні також часто використовують¬ся духові інструменти, зокрема дудочка і сопілка. Звук на них видобувається легким видихом без напруги і тому гра не потребує багато дитячих зусиль. Навчання гри на духових інструментах починається з найпрості¬ших вправ на одному-двох звуках. Але, як показала практика, навіть у старшому дошкільному віці дітям легше виконувати не окремі мелодії, а ритмічні малюнки на заданому звуці.
Дуже важливо ознайомлювати дітей з виразністю зву¬чання кожного інструменту, використовуючи образні порівняння та характеристики. Поступово діти почина¬ють розрізняти тембри інструментів, творчо застосову¬вати їх у імпровізаціях.



СПОСОБИ РОЗМІЩЕННЯ УЧАСНИКІВ ДИТЯЧОГО ОРКЕСТРУ

З перших занять необхідно привчати маленьких оркетрантів до своїх постійних робочих місць. Від розташування учасників колективу залежить якість його звучання. Сидіти вони мають однаково на репетиціях, і виступах. Виконавці на баянах і акордеонах грають сидячи; на металофонах і ксилофонах – стоячи, розмістивши інструменти на столиках;  на струнних – сидячи, тримаючи інструменти на колінах; на триолах, сопілках, “Мелодіях”, ударних – стоячи.
Учасники дитячого оркестру розміщують так, щоб праворуч від керівника-диригента були низькі музичні інструменти, а ліворуч – високі, ударні інструменти – позаду, у вільному порядку.
Дитячий оркестр – група дітей, які володіють грою на дитячих музичних інструментах-іграшках і колективно виконують музичний твір.

ПЛАНУВАННЯ РОБОТИ
Керівник має зазделегідь планувати роботу дитячого оркестру. План роботи повинен складатися з двох основних розділив: навчальна робота і виховна. Плануючи навчальну роботу, керівник колективу визначає теоретичні відомості, обсяг прийомів, навичок оволодіння музичним інструментом протягом певного періоду навчання, добираючи музичні твори, які б були цікавими, нескладними та доступними для маленьких оркестрантів.
ФОРМИ ПРОВЕДЕННЯ ЗАНЯТЬ В ДИТЯЧОМУ КОЛЕКТИВІ
У роботі з дитячим оркестром необхідно використовувати усі форми проведення занять: індивідуально (на початковому етапі навчання гри на музичному інструменті), групову (під час гри на однорідних музичних інструментах) і колективну (за умови впевненого виконання своїх партий кожним учасником оркестру). Колективна форма є найскладнішою, але при правильній організації вона приносить позитивні результати


ВАРІАНТИ РОЗМІЩЕННЯ ДИТЯЧОГО ОРКЕСТРУ

Тріолі – 2-3		Кастаньєти 2-3		Трикутники 2		Барабан 1

Бубон - 1		Тарілка – 1

Акардеони або баяни – 1-2		Металофони – 5-7
Цитри – 6-8






Триолі - 5	Маракас 	Тріскачка 		Трикутники 1-2	Бубонці - 1	

“Мелодія” - 3
Електроінструменти – 3







Акордеони або баяни – 2-3
Ксилофони – 2-3



Цитри – 5-7









Сопілки – 4-5		Баяни – 2-3		Барабан - 1		Тріскачка – 1

Трикутники – 1
Металофони – 3-4
Ксилофони – 3-4
Гуслі – 6-8
Цитри – 5-7
Цимбали – 4-6

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочеки, БабаНадя выставила в русской беседке, я подумала. что и нам пригодится.
очень интересный мастер-класс на тему "Игровые приёмы обучения игре
на детских музыкальных инструментах", посмотрите, очень интересно. Не знаю в какую темку продублировать, наверное в музыкальные инструменты.
http://praleska-red.by/content/master_klass_1.pdf
И еще Сказка-радуга
про музыкальный звукоряд - http://praleska-red.by/content/master_klass_6.pdf
__________________

----------

Maria-- (15.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (31.08.2021), oksi7771 (05.02.2019), Абигаль (11.09.2019), Наташа5374 (11.02.2020)

----------


## катя 98

Девочки вот еще по оркестру - с форума.Перевела на укр.язик.Может кому пригодиться!

Система навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах у дитячому садку. 

ПЛАН. 
Актуальність проблеми. 
Н. А. Мітлою - як ініціатор навчання дошкільнят на музичних інструментах. 
Гра на ДМІ - корисне і цікаве заняття. 
Знайомство з музичними іграшками та інструментами в 1 мл. Групі. 
Друга молодша група. 
Гра на ударних інструментах. 
Розвиток динамічного сприйняття і тембрового слуху. 
Знайомство з металлофоном. 
Гра на металлофоне - новий вид музичної діяльності в середній групі. 
Освоєння технічних прийомів при грі на металлофоне. 
Гра попевок на одному звуці і двох сусідніх. 
Використання музичних іграшок при виконанні програмних пісень. 
Старша група. 
Нові завдання при грі на металлофоне. 
Знайомство з новими інструментами, оволодіння технікою гри на них. 
Гра в ансамблі. 
Роль музично-дидактичних ігор при навчанні дошкільнят грі на ДМІ. 
Знайомство з нотами. 
Підготовча група. 
Знайомство з ксилофон, акордеоном. 
Гра на металлофоне розгорнутих мелодій. 
Навчання нотної грамоти. 
Створення оркестру - головний етап нашої роботи. 
Значення колективного музикування. 

Музичне виховання - це не виховання музиканта, а, перш за все виховання людини. 
В.А. Сухомлинський. 

Одна з самих актуальних і "великих" проблем, що стоять перед сучасним суспільством - загроза духовного збідніння особистості, небезпека втрати моральних орієнтирів. Тому, нашому вихованню необхідний поворот до життєво-важливих проблем сучасного суспільства, забезпечення морального виховання, протистояння бездуховності, споживацтво, відродженню в дітях бажання і потреби в активній інтелектуальної діяльності. Протягом багатьох років ми дискутуємо: серед фахівців є педагоги, добре розбираються в музичному вихованні дошкільнят; це з одного боку, з іншого - є фахівці і з музичного виховання дітей у школі. Шкільні вчителі стверджують: "Важко працювати з першокласниками, так як вони не можуть назвати часом ні одного композитора, не знають пісень, які розучували в дитячому саду". Вихователі у свою чергу вважають: "У нас діти вчилися співати, танцювати, а в школі - лише один урок музики". На жаль, доводиться констатувати: мають рацію і ті, й інші. Рідкісний збіг, коли дитина, отримавши повноцінне музичну освіту в дитячому саду, потрапляє в не менш сприятливу музичну середу школи. Причому взаємодія між музичним керівником дитячого саду і вчителем музики у школі практичний працівник бачить у спадкоємності роботи всього того, що накопичено в музичному вихованні дитини на попередньому етапі. 


Завдання музичного виховання. 

Музика володіє можливостями впливу не тільки на дорослих, а й на дітей самого раннього віку. Більш того, і це доведено, навіть внутрішньоутробний період надзвичайно важливий для подальшого розвитку людини: музика, яку слухає майбутня мати, робить позитивний вплив на самопочуття розвивається дитини (може бути, і формує його смаки і переваги). Зі сказаного можна зробити висновок про те, як важливо створювати умови для формування основ музичної культури дітей дошкільного віку. 

Основними завданнями музичного виховання можна вважати: 
Розвивати музичні і творчі здібності (з урахуванням можливостей кожного) за допомогою різних видів музичної діяльності; 
Формувати початок музичної культури, сприяти формуванню загальної духовної культури. 

Успішне вирішення перерахованих завдань залежить від змісту музичного виховання, перш за все від значущості використовуваного репертуару, методів і прийомів навчання, форм організації музичної діяльності та ін 

У дитину важливо розвивати все найкраще, що закладено в ньому від природи, зважаючи на схильність до певних видів музичної діяльності, на основі різних природних задатків формувати спеціальні музичні здібності, сприяти загальному розвитку. 

Музичні здібності дітей проявляються у кожного по-різному. У декого вже на першому році життя всі три основні здатності - відчуття ладу, музично-слухові уявлення та почуття ритму - виражаються досить яскраво, швидко і легко розвиваються, це свідчить про музичність; у інших пізніше, важче. Найбільш складно розвиваються музично - слухові уявлення - здатність відтворювати мелодію голоси, точно її, інтоніруя, або підбирати її по слуху на музичному інструменті. У більшості дітей ця здатність проявляється лише до п'яти років. Але відсутність раннього прояву здібностей, підкреслює музикант-психолог Б. М. Теплов, не є показником слабкості або тим більше відсутність здібностей. Велике значення має те оточення, в якому росте дитина (особливо в перші роки життя). Раннє прояв музичних здібностей спостерігається, як правило, саме у дітей, що одержують досить багаті музичні враження. 

Основною формою музичної діяль-ти в дитячому саду є заняття, які передбачають не тільки слухання музичних творів доступних для сприйняття малюків, навчання їх співу, рухам у музичних іграх і танцях, а й навчанню їх грі на ДМІ. Інтерес до оркестру дитячих музичних інструментів √ як засобу музичного виховання був великим. Видатні музиканти просвітителі Б. Асаф'єв, Б. Яворський, австрієць К. Орф підкреслювали значення активних форм музичної діяль-ти дитячого оркестру, як основи елементарного музикування і розвитку дітей. Велике значення оркестру дитячих інструментів додавали і творці діючої у нас системи музичного виховання дітей дошкільного віку. 

Ще в 20-ті роки М. Мітли та Л. Михайлов говорили про необхідність організації дитячого оркестру як дієвого засобу розвитку музичного сприйняття та слуху у дітей. У 30-40х роках М. Метловим були організовані оркестри в дитячому саду, створено нові звуковисотні ДМІ. Почавши в 20-ті роки з навчання дітей гри на ударних інструментах (бубон, трикутник, дзвіночки, кастаньєти та ін), Н. А. Мітлою незабаром залишає за ними право тільки акомпанує, що дають певну забарвлення проізведенію.Он шукає, конструює і вдосконалює мелодійні інструменти, на яких діти могли б виконувати будь-які мелодії, самостійно музикувати. Першими інструментами для дітей були ксилофон і металлофон. При навчанні дітей гри на цих інструментах користувалися системою запису нот. У союзі з майстрами-умільцями В. Рахманіновим, В. Бодровим та ін Н. мітлою в 1941-1942 р. створив металлофон з точною і стійкою настройкою, чістимпріятним звучанням. На сучасних ксилофона і металлофонах зображується назви звуків і їх розташування на нотному стані. Граючи на таких інструментах, діти практично засвоюють елементи музичної грамоти. До групи мелодійних інструментів Мітлою ввів дитячу гітари, баян, флейту, гобой. Він організував у дитячому садку оркестр у складі 30-40 дітей грають на музичних інструментах. Для кожного твору Н. А. Мітлою створював інструментування з урахуванням жанру і структури.проізведенія, специфіки інструмента.Особую роль у інструментування він відводив партії фортепіано, яку виконував музичний керівник. Партію фортепіано він прикрашав додатковими гармонійними і варіціознимі засобами виразності. Дуже важливою вважалося інструментовка п'єс для ударного оркестру. На основі народних мелодій і пісень Мітлою створив репертуар дитячого оркестру, зручний для виконання на дитячих інструментах; пізніше в репертуар увійшли твори радянських композиторів. 

Спільно з М. О. Метловим в 20-40г працювали відомі педагоги Т. С. Бабаджан, Ю. А. Двоскіна, М. А. Фумер та ін А надалі розробкою цих методик займалася Н. А. Ветлугіна та її учні ( К. Лінкявічус, В. В. Іщук). 

Чому проводячи музичні заняття ми приділяємо велику увагу грі на ДМІ? Та тому що дитяче музикування розширює сферу музичної діяльності дошкільників, підвищує інтерес до музичних занять, сприяє розвитку музичної пам'яті, уваги, допомагає подолання зайвої сором'язливості, скутості, розширює музичне виховання дитини. В процесі гри яскраво проявляються індивідуальні риси кожного виконавця: наявність волі, емоційності, зосередженості, розвиваються і удосконалюються музичні здібності. Навчаючись грі на ДМІ діти відкривають для себе світ музичних звуків, усвідомлені розрізняють красу звучання різних інструментів. У них поліпшується якість співу, вони чистіше співають, поліпшується якість музично ритмічних рухів, діти чіткіше відтворюють ритм. 



Для багатьох дітей гра на ДМІ допомагає передати почуття, внутрішній духовний мір.Ето прекрасний засіб не тільки індивідуального розвитку, а й розвитку мислення, творчої ініціативи, свідомих відносин між дітьми. І тому цій роботі в нашому ДОУ приділяється велика увага і проводиться вона не формально від випадку до випадку, а є ціла система навчання, яку я спробую розкрити в даній роботі. 

Робота проводиться організовано і послідовно, застосовуються різноманітні методи і прийоми: показ ілюстрацій, іграшок, використання музично-дидактичних ігор, є велика база дитячих музичних інструментів. Систематичне застосування на музичних заняттях музичних іграшок та інструментів викликає у дітей інтерес до таких занять, розширює їхні музичні враження, сприяє творчій активності. 

Знайомство з музичними інструментами ми починаємо в 1 молодшій групі. Вчимо дітей розрізняти звуки по висоті (висока і низька звучання дзвіночка, металофона, фортепіано), дізнаватися і розрізняти звуки бубна, брязкальця, барабана, дудочки. 

Кожну музичну іграшку вносимо, створюючи ігрову ситуацію. Наприклад, собачка принесла в кошику цікаві речі ними виявилися брязкальця. Діти з захопленням рассматріваютіх, мацають, вчаться спілкуватися з ними витягати звук. Потім собачка проводить з дітьми гру "Брязкальця" муз. М. Раухвергера. Грається музична п'єса, а діти разом з вихователем виконують руху; під тиху музику грають брязкальцем перед собою, а під гучну піднімають її вгору і струшують з більшою силою. Ця гра доставляє малюкам радість, вчить розрізняти гучне і тихе звучання. На кожному занятті створюється атмосфера радісного настрою від спілкування з музикою. На наступному занятті діти зустрічаються з ведмедиком. Він приносить бубон, він хоче танцювати. Але танцює він повільно перевальцем муз. М Раухвергера, а вихователь б'є в бубон. Один з активних дітей запрошується потанцювати з ведмедиком, (ведмедик танцює на столі, щоб усе добре бачили). На наступному занятті всі діти перетворюються на ведмедиків, повільно перевалюючись з ноги на ногу вони танцюють разом з ведмедиком (від-ль грає на бубні). Потім ведмедик пропонує дітям пограти на бубні, спочатку з допомогою вихователя. а потім самостійно. Звичайно, не в усіх це виходять ритмічні удари, але всі вміють бити. Часто до дітей приходить лялька Катя і включається в ігри детей.Деті дуже люблять грати з Катею. Ось Катя йде по залу рідкісні удари в бубон, а от Катя побігла, і діти чують часте звучання. При цьому звертається увага на різне звучання бубна. Таким чином, діти навчаються відчувати ритм (розрізняти ритм кроку і бігу), реагувати на зміну музики. Розвивати почуття ритму, а також чути зміну двох частин п'єси, вміння виконувати відповідні руху, що характеризують мелодію допомагає гра "Ходимо-бігаємо" муз. Є. Телічеевой і танець "Бубон" Р. Фріда. Для розвитку тембрової слуху вже в 1 мл. гр.проводім музично-дидактичну гру "Вгадай на чому граю?". Діти дізнаються барабан, сопілку, бубон, дзвіночок. Спочатку дається тільки 2 контрастних за звучанням інструмента, а потім кількість їх збільшується до 4. Дітей не просять давати назви цих інструментів, вони показують на ті які лежать перед ширмою (ті на яких грає вос-ль лежать за ширмою). Спочатку не всі діти правильно визначають звучать інструменти, але через декілька занять діти успішно справляються із завданням. Використовуючи металлофон фортепіано, ми також навчаємо малюків розрізняти високі і низькі звуки (гра "Птах і пташенята" муз. Телічеевой.) 

Під другим молодшій групі ми закріплюємо знання дітей про музичних інструментах і іграшках, про які вони дізналися в першу мл. гр., продовжуємо знайомити з новими-додаємо музичний молоточок і металлофон. Ми помітили, що дітям цього віку доставляє задоволення виконувати різні рухи з інструментами. Для розвитку ритму ми пропонуємо дітям таке упражненіе.Всем дітям роздаємо по 2 кубики і пропонуємо зайняти місце у вагончиках-стільчиках. Поїзд набирає хід-діти повільно вдаряють в кубики. Темп прискорюється, діти разом з вихователем намагаються передати ритм швидше. Поїзд остананавлівается і разом з мелодією і замовкають і кубики. Завжди з великою охотою діти виконують вправи на розвиток ритмічного сприйняття. До дітей у гості приходить матрьошка і приносить із собою кубики і брязкальця. Вона хоче потанцювати, а музики немає. Тоді вихователь просить дітей зіграти матрьошці, а вона буде танцювати. Діти із задоволенням під танкову музику ударяють брязкальцями і кубиками. У грі "Мишка ходить в гості" муз. Раухвергера (мелодія їм знайома з першим мл. Гр.) Пропонується грати на барабані. Вос-ль водить ведмедя, а дитина повільно ударяє в барабан. У грі "Хто по лісу ходить?" завдання ускладнюється. Тут діти вчаться порівнювати і передавати на одному інструменті повільні удари-ходить ведмедик, слон, і швидкі - стрибає зайчик, біжить їжачок. Практика показує, що діти цього віку без особливих труднощів розрізняють за звучанням 2 різних дзвіночка (висока і низька звучання), в іграх "Крапельки великі та малі", "Яка пташка співає?", Діти розрізняють до 1 і до 2 октави. Продовжуючи розвивати динамічне сприйняття, ми використовуємо такі ігри, як "Тихі і гучні долоньки", "Тихі і гучні дзвіночки" муз. Рустамова, де діти спочатку телефонують дзвіночками щось тихо щось голосно, відповідно до зміни сили звуку в музиці, а потім, ускладнюючи завдання: діти діляться на 2 підгрупи. Дівчата на першому ряду - тихі дзвіночки, а хлопчики на другому гучні, і дзвенітиме вони повинні тільки свою музику, розвивається витримка та уважність. У грі "Гуляти-спати" муз. Красева діти реагують на тихе і голосне звучання грою на дзвіночках, виконуючи вправу, пов'язане з двочастинного формою музики. Далі починаємо знайомити дітей з новим музичним інструментом-металлофоном. Намагаємося, щоб знайомство з інструментом проходило в атмосфері великої зацікавленості, з використанням різноманітного матеріалу, в ігровій формі.

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Доброта Надежда

Хід заняття

Звучить уривок веселої музики. Діти заходять до залу і сідають на стільчики.

Музичний керівник: Добрий день, любі малята! Я рада зустрічі з вами.
На музичному занятті,
Дітки, рівно сядем .
Посміхнувшись всім навколо,
Дружно заспіваєм. (співає) Добрий день, вам, діти!

Діти: Добрий день і Вам!

Музичний керівник: (а тепер привітаємось із гостями)

Діти: Добрий день, Вам, гості!

Гості: Добрий день!

Музичний керівник: Діти, я запрошую вас у чарівний світ музики, де чудово живуть Дерев`яні, Металеві, Шумові, Електричні музичні звуки. В цьому залі знаходяться різні інструменти, на яких ми будемо імпровізувати, а потім створимо справжній оркестр. А розпочнемо ми з маленького сюрпризу, який знаходиться у чарівній скриньці.

Музичний керівник підходить до скриньки.

Музичний керівник:Скринька наша відчиняйся,
                                      Відчиняйся, чарівна,
                                      Таємниці, гарний настрій
                                      Подарує нам вона.

Музичний керівник бере чарівну скриньку і виймає звідти музичний інструмент кастаньєти.

Музичний керівник: Цей музичний інструмент називається „кастаньєти” і відноситься до групи дерев`яних інструментів, і має цікавий і незвичайний звук (демонструє гру на кастаньєтах).  А хто мені скаже, на що схожий звук цього інструменту? (відповіді дітей) Але не тільки кастаньєти є дерев`яними музичними  інструментами. Зараз я вам загадаю загадку і ви спробуєте відгадати, про який музичний інструмент йде мова.
Це веселі, всіма знані,
Інструменти мальовані.
В такт ударю я гучніше –
Буде музика чіткіша.  (Ложки)

Музичний керівник виймає із скриньки ложки

Музичний керівник: Так, відгадали, це ложки. Я запрошую Іллюшу і Максима взяти інструменти і продемонструвати, як на них можна грати.

Музичний керівник показує прийоми гри на ложках, а діти повторюють.

Соло на ложках. Українська народна пісня „Вийди, вийди сонечко”

Музичний керівник: А зараз Максим і Іллюша покажуть інші прийоми гри на ложках.

Соло на ложках.Українська народна пісня „Ой лопнув обруч”

Музичний керівник: Діти, а які ще ви знаєте музичні інструменти з цієї групи? (відповіді дітей). А ось і ксилофон (показує інструмент).  Катруся і Віка зіграють на ксилофонах, які теж відносяться до групи дерев`яних інструментів.

Соло на ксилофонах. П.І.Чайковський „Марш дерев`яних солдатиків”

Музичний керівник: Ось ми познайомились із групою дерев`яних музичних інструментів. Давайте з вами згадаємо, яку мають назву  інструменти, на яких ви імпровізували (відповіді дітей). А зараз я знову загляну до музичної скриньки, а що в ній, ви дізнаєтесь, коли відгадаєте загадку.
Опускаєм молоточок
На залізний пелюсточок.
Чуєм ніжне дзинь – дзелон...
Що звучить? (Металофон)

Скажіть мені, з чого складається металофон? (відповіді дітей). Металофон складається з металевих пластинок, або трубок, на яких позначено ноти. Звучить він тоді, коли ударяє паличка - молоточок по металевим пластинкам. Зараз Аня Білюк  і Даша Косенкова продемонструють гру на трубчатому металофоні.

Соло на металофоні. Російська народна пісня „Василек”

Соло на металофоні. Російська народна пісня „Светит солнышко»

Музичний керівник:  А Аня Кириченко зіграє на металофоні, який складається з металевих пластинок.

Соло на металофоні. Українська народна пісня „Веселі гуси”

Музичний керівник:  А заєте, діти, що музика може звучати по різному. В тому числі  вона може залежати від кількості виконавців. Один виконавець – це сольний виступ, два виконавці – це дует, три виконавці – це тріо, а якщо виконавців багато, то це – оркестр. А зараз ви почуєте тріо на металофонах.

Тріо на металофонах. „Пісенька про металофон”

Музичний керівник:  Із світу металевих звуків до нас завітав іще один гість (відкриває скриньку і виймає звідти трикутник)
Ось трикутник, бачте, маю, 
Ніби дзвоник він співає.
Паличкою стук і дінь –
Чути зразу: дзінь, дзінь, дзінь!

Іра Гніденко проспіває пісеньку про трикутник.

„Пісенька про трикутник”  вик. Ірина Гніденко

Музичний керівник: Ось ми з вами познайомились з групою металевих звуків.  То які музичні інструменти належать до неї? (відповіді дітей). Дуже багато існує музичних інструментів, на яких можна відтворити  мелодію і звучати буде вона по різному. Діти, підійдіть до мене і ми з вами роздивимось іще один музичний інструмент. (відкриває інструмент) Цей інструмент має свій секрет, тому що він буде звучати тільки тоді, коли його підключити до електрики. Це електричний інструмент – синтезатор. Яку він має назву?  Зараз Наталочка виконає на ньому музичний твір.

Соло на синтезаторі „Пісенька про кота” вик. Наташа Поспєлова.

Музичний керівник: Скоро мамине свято і Ангелінка підготувала для своєї мами пісеньку, і акомпонувати буде собі на синтезаторі. 

Соло на синтезаторі.  Пісня „Мамі” вик. Ангеліна Фрол

Музичний керівник: Ось ми з вами познайомились і з електричним  інструментом – синтезатором.
Але в моїй чарівній скриньці живуть і інші музичні інструменти. Я вам пропоную підійти до скриньки і вибрати собі той інструмент, який вам сподобається і створимо оркестр, а я буду диригентом.

Діти беруть інструменти і стають до гри в оркестрі

Музичний керівник:
Я оркестром диригую,
Музикантами керую.
Ось вам знак – рука моя,
Покажу все чітко я.
Як змахну, хай знає кожний:
Починати грати можна.

Гра в оркестрі. С. Рахманінов „Італійська полька”

Музичний керівник: Сьогодні ми побували у чарівному світі музики. А скажіть мені, на яких музичних інструментах ми з вами грали і імпровізували? (відповіді дітей) Добре. Молодці.  Але сюрпризи на цьому не закінчуються. Ви сьогодні добре попрацювали і моя чарівна скринька приготувала для вас солодкий сюрприз. (Відкриває скриньку і виймає чарівний мішечок) 
В цій чарівній скриньці,
Є мішечок дивний.
В ньому тут сховались
Для діток гостинці. (роздає дітям цукерки)

Музичний керівник:
Ось і закінчилось наше заняття,
Залашивши теплий слід у душі.
На все добре, хлопчики й дівчатка,
Хай завжди і всьому вам щастить.

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Катерина Зоря (11.09.2018)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Предлагаю такую игру:
 "Веселые музыканты"
          В четырех углах зала стоят четверо детей. У каждого в руках музыкальный инструмент: маракас, бубен, музыкальный треугольник и музыкальный молоточек. Может быть другой набор инструментов, по вашему желанию. 
          Вокруг  каждого музыканта стоят маленьким кружком дети. Каждый ребенок, который стоит в маленьком кружке, хорошо знает инструмент, который держит ребенок, стоящий в центре круга.
           На музыку А дети подскоком двигаются по маленьким кружочкам. Музыкант играет на инструменте. 
           На музыку Б дети, остановившись, хлопают в ладоши. Музыканты продолжают играть. 
           На музыку В дети, подскоком двигаются по залу, музыканты в это время меняются местами. На последний, заключительный аккорд дети ищут своего музыканта, стоящего на другом месте и образуют вокруг него кружок. 
           Игра продолжается с музыки А опять. Игра может повторяться много раз.

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

(розвага для старших дошкільнят)

"ШКОЛА ГРИ НА МУЗИЧНИХ ІНСТРУМЕНТАХ"


Під веселу  музику до залу забігають діти.

Лунає музика “В гостях у казки”

М.К. – Діти, ви впізнали, яка ця музика?
             Скажіть мені, будь ласка, звідки ця музика?
Діти   -  відповідають.

МК    - ми з вами зараз тихесенько сядемо та послухаємо, яка це казка йде до нас.
(Діти сідають на стільці)

Роздається свист. До залу забігає Баба –Яга.

ПІСНЯ І ТАНОК БАБИ – ЯГІ

Б.Я.  Всіх хлоп’яток і дівчаток
         Дуже, дуже я люблю
         І сьогодні, дорогі,
         Казку Вам я розкажу.
         А спочатку Відгадайте –
         Ой, цікава є в нас гра!
         Сядьмо, діти, гарно, тихо.
         Починаймо, дітвора!

(Баба – Яга сідає в будинок)

ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА “НА ЧОМУ Я ГРАЮ”


МК – Діти, Баба Яга буде грати на музичних інструментах в своєму будиночку, а ви намагайтесь відгадати на якому інструменту Баба Яга грає. Хто відгадав, піднімає руку, підходить до столу і знаходить на столі потрібний музичний інструмент, називає його та грає на ньому.

Баба Яга виходить із будиночка.
Баба Яга: Молодці, діти, добре знаєте музичні інструменти.

(Ставиться Терем – Теремок)
Б.Я. – Ось погляньте, теремок
           Він не низький, не висок,
           А живуть там козенята – 
           Дівчатка та  хлоп’ята.
           Люблять пісеньки співати,
           Люблять в різні ігри грати.
           Свій оркестр хочуть мати
           Та на жаль не вміють грати.
           Де учителя шукати?
                   (ось такого музичного керівника)
           Тут казка не кінчається
           Вона лиш починається.
           (звучать акорди)
Б.Я. -  Уявіть собі, малята
Що ви зараз козенята.
ДІТИ – Козенята?

Б.Я.  – А коза в нас буде Іна – 
            Ти підеш за капустиною
           Швидко на базар збирайся,
           З козенятами прощайся.

М.К.  – пішла коза на базар.
Б.Я.   Козенята, не моргайте,
          Інструменти розбирайте! 
(козеняти беруть інструменти)

Б.Я.  – Що тут починається!!!! 
            Але казка не кінчається….
           (козенята грають, хто як..)
Тут почався тупіт, стук!
(козенята сховались в будинок)
КОЗЕНЯТА:   - Хто там?
ВОВК:   -   Це, я, ваш друг!

ПІСНЯ ВОВКА 

ВОВК: - Хто, хто в теремочку живе?
               Хто, хто, в невисокім живе?
1.	Іванко з гармошкою!
2.	Петрусь із свищиком!
3.	Олексій  з сопілкою!
4.	Ганя з молоточком!
5.	Танюша з дзвіночком!
6.	З ксилофоном Діма!
ХОРОМ: - Заграймо дружно
                   В наш оркестр любимий!
(Знов грають, хто, як)
ВОВК:  - Граєте не так ви, друзі.
                 Марно йде Ваш час.
                Треба музиці учитись
           Буду вчителем у Вас.
1.	Школа відкривається нині для малят
І учитись в ній буде кожен рад. 
2.	Наш учитель сірий вовк
В музики він знає толк. 

ВОВК: Швидко дайте , діти, тон!
             Хай звучить  металофон!
             Пісню зараз хай лунає,
             Школа двері відкриває!

ПІСНЯ (до, ре, ми)

ОРКЕСТР

Діти виконують пісні, музичні твори, таночки з музичними інструментами.

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это    показаны разные   оркестры.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nUh6...eature=related

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

- ПОЛУЧИЛИ НОВЫЕ МЕТАЛЛОФОНЫ ИЗ МОСКВЫ

----------


## Anna Franco

Палитра педагога, №1 2011.

----------

Anytka-80 (13.09.2018), опал1 (07.01.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG][/IMG]  Оркестр младшей группы

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Наталія Скріпкіна (27.01.2019), Наталия МК (03.10.2016)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

РОЛЬ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ В ОБУЧЕНИИ ДОШКОЛЬНИКОВ
ИГРЕ НА ДЕТСКИХ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ
Консультация для воспитателей
Успехи музыкального развития дошкольников во многом зависят не только от музыкального руководителя, но и от воспитателя. Ведь он общается с детьми чаще, чем музыкальный руководитель, лучше знает склонности каждого ребенка.
Совместная работа музыкального руководителя и воспитателя помогает заполнить жизнь детей песнями, играми, игрой на детских музыкальных инструментах.
Последнему виду музыкальной деятельности в нашем детском саду уделяется большое внимание. Мы постоянно увеличиваем ассортимент озвученных игрушек и детских музыкальных инструментов, с учетом возрастных особенностей детей оснащаем музыкальные уголки в группах.
Первоначальные навыки игры на музыкальных инструментах дети получают в процессе музыкальных занятий. И если воспитатель с радостью ждет этих занятий, с нетерпением готовится к ним вместе с ребятами, активен на протяжении всего музыкального занятия, то детям передается его настроение.
Если говорить о детях младшего дошкольного возраста, то роль воспитателя в музыкальной работе с ними исключительно велика, он является участником всех видов детской деятельности: поет и танцует с ребятами, загадывает музыкальные загадки, играет на бубне, дудочке, на погремушках.
Первоначальные музыкальные самостоятельные проявления у малышей еще неустойчивы. Поэтому воспитатель поддерживает возникший у них интерес к музыкальной игрушке и некоторым инструментам, показывает, как ими пользоваться. Вместе с музыкальным руководителем обыгрывает на занятиях музыкально-дидактические игры. Например, при знакомстве детей с музыкально-дидактической игрой «Птичка и птенчики» Е. Тиличеевой воспитатель играет на металлофоне, а музыкальный руководитель исполняет аккомпанемент.
Вместе с детьми он выполняет ритмические упражнения на погремушках, колокольчиках, бубнах под сопровождение музыкального руководителя. Затем в различных игровых ситуациях использует эти музыкальные игрушки с детьми в группе. Воспитатель учит малышей реагировать на тихое и громкое звучание, слышать и различать детские музыкальные инструменты (барабан, бубен, погремушку). В средней группе педагог вместе с музыкальным руководителем знакомит детей с музыкальными инструментами — металлофоном, треугольником и др. При этом обязательно исполняет мелодию с ребенком, так как музыкальный руководитель играет фортепианное сопровождение. Воспитатель помогает ребенку освоить навыки игры на инструменте, передать ритмический рисунок мелодии. Если тот затрудняется, проигрывает мелодию на своем инструменте (однотипном с инструментом ребенка). Он играет вместе с детьми и в том случае, если мелодия выучена и идет ее закрепление.
Например, несколько детей подготовительной группы исполняют мелодию попевки на металлофонах и ударных инструментах, а воспитатель играет ведущую партию на «Мелодии-26». Получается своеобразный оркестр, который доставляет ребятам большую радость — ведь они играют вместе с педагогом.
Часто, знакомясь с новыми пьесами, дети слушают игру на музыкальных инструментах в исполнении музыкального руководителя и воспитателя.
Музыкальная деятельность детей вне занятий очень разнообразна. Она проходит по чьей-то творческой инициативе, бывает различна по форме. И очень важно в этой деятельности определить роль взрослого. Воспитатель направляет самостоятельную музыкальную деятельность детей, включает музыку в игры, в прогулку, трудовой процесс, используя выученный с музыкальным руководителем материал, при необходимости подсказывает детям, как можно развернуть игру.
На музыкальных занятиях дети получают задания позаниматься в музыкальном уголке, конкретно указывается попевка, которую они должны выучить на каком-то музыкальном инструменте. Ребята самостоятельно разучивают несложные мелодии, помогают друг другу. Воспитатель внимательно следит за игрой и в случае необходимости приходит детям на помощь. Лена неправильно держит  аккордеон, звук получается слабый, неровный, отрывистый. Педагог укорачивает ремни аккордеона, показывает правильность движения меха.
В свободное от занятий время воспитатель может проиграть знакомую мелодию на инструменте. Это сближает его с детьми, создает доброжелательную, непринужденную атмосферу.
Педагог, хорошо зная индивидуальные особенности детей, внимательно следит за успехами ребят в обучении игре, замечает отстающих, организует им помощь, выявляет наиболее способных детей. Эти дети затем становятся лучшими помощниками воспи¬тателя в обучении своих товарищей. Процесс обучения доставляет удовольствие тем и другим. Дети-«учителя» испытывают большую радость, научив играть товарища, а дети-«ученики» довольны, что их научили сверстники.
Особо необходимо участие воспитателя, когда дети начинают играть ансамблем. Педагог следит за общим темпом исполнения, правильной передачей ритмического рисунка, если необходимо, приходит детям на помощь.
Часто воспитатели делятся своими впечатлениями после посещения концерта; театра. Дети же рассказывают о музыкальных передачах, услышанных или увиденных по телевидению. Воспитатель, хорошо зная каждого дошкольника, должен вовремя заметить его интерес к музыке, поддержать тех детей, которые стремятся выразить свое творчество в самостоятельной деятельности, делают первые шаги в игре на музыкальных инструментах. Поэтому мы не удивились просьбе педагога обучить Дину — застенчивую, малоактивную девочку — игре на триоле. Эту мечту она высказала, когда ребят укладывали спать. Воспитатель по¬обещала ей поговорить с музыкальным руководителем. Через месяц Дина уже играла в ансамбле вместе с остальными девочками.                                           
Участие воспитателя в процессе обучения детей игре на музыкальных инструментах, его умение исполнять знакомые детские песни, попевки, программные произведения дают возможность педагогу обыгрывать музыкально-дидактические игры. В начале мы разучиваем их на занятии, а воспитатель продолжает играть с детьми в труппе. В этих играх он может исполнить как главную, так и второстепенную роль.
В подготовительной группе в музыкально-дидактической игре «Музыкальный магазин» Ира предложила быть продавцом Ольге Ивановне, так как она хорошо играла на всех детских музыкаль¬ных инструментах. Дети «покупали» их и обязательно просили продавца исполнить что-нибудь на «Симоне», металлофоне, сопилке. Когда все инструменты были раскуплены, ребята органи :Grin: зовали оркестр и исполнили хорошо знакомую мелодию.
Мы обратили внимание, что некоторые ребята, играющие в оркестре на аккордеонах, взяли себе металлофоны и ксилофоны. А Толя, который владел только группой ударных, попросил «Симону». Не думали, что мальчик справится, но началась игра и Толя правильно нажимал клавиши. Оказалось, что вот уже несколько дней игре на этом инструменте его обучал воспитатель.
В музыкально-дидактической игре «Волшебный волчок» дети стрелкой указывали картинку, соответствующую содержанию песни, а воспитатель исполнял ее на металлофоне. Это могут быть песни «Падают листья» М. Красева, «Праздник Октября» Ю. Сло-нова, «Гуси» А. Филиппенко, «Зимняя песенка» М. Красева и др. Играть можно не только на металлофоне, но и на других детских музыкальных инструментах. Их применение дает возможность воспитателю интереснее организовать самостоятельную музыкальную деятельность детей, шире развивать их творческие способности.
Привлекая воспитателя к работе с детьми, необходимо в первую очередь подготовить его самого. Для этого мы планируем целый ряд мероприятий.
Во-первых, это индивидуальные занятия, в процессе которых воспитатели учатся .играть на детских музыкальных инструментах индивидуально и в ансамбле.
Во-вторых, проведение консультаций, во время которых они разучивают новые песни, движения, отрабатывают ритмический рисунок песен. Обязательно проводим консультации в предпраздничные дни: занимаемся с ведущими, обыгрываем различные игры, в том числе и музыкально-дидактические, которые требуют от ведущего владения несколькими детскими музыкальными инструментами. Хорошо, если кто-либо из воспитателей может играть на каком-то инструменте: аккордеоне, баяне и аккомпанировать на утреннике вместе с музыкальным руководителем. Опыт показал, что если регулярно и систематически заниматься с воспитателями, т. е. последовательно расширять и углублять их знания и умения, то они будут активными участниками в музыкальной работе с детьми, хорошими помощниками.
В нашем детском саду музыкальное воспитание рассматривается как одно из звеньев гармонического развития детей дошкольного возраста. Нужно отметить, если воспитатель сам любит музыку, активен на музыкальных занятиях, праздниках, с удовольствием обучает детей игре на музыкальных инструментах, то и дети в этой группе отличаются особой музыкальностью, с интересом ждут занятий, весело проводят часы досуга, играют на музыкальных инструментах в группе в свободное от занятий время.
Так, воспитатель подготовительной группы Антонина Ивановна хорошо владеет несколькими детскими музыкальными инструментами, является помощником как музыкальному руководителю, так и детям. Этот педагог всегда принимает активное участие в обсуждении сценария праздника, а иногда и в их со¬ставлении. При распределении ролей между взрослыми Антонина Ивановна всегда с радостью соглашается на роль ведущего и хорошо справляется с ней.
Много музыкальных сюрпризов ожидало ребят на новогоднем утреннике. Старик Хоттабыч в исполнении Антонины Ивановны играл на различных дудочках, вместе с детьми исполнял «Зимнюю песенку» М. Красева для Снежной Бабы, загадывал детям музыкальные загадки. Антонина Ивановна умеет организовать детей, заинтересовать их, найти выход в любой создавшейся на утреннике ситуации, создать атмосферу доброжелательности. С таким педагогом легко и интересно работать и нам и детям.
Мы уверены, что только благодаря совместной работе музыкального руководителя и воспитателя, творческому подходу к вопросам музыкального воспитания дошкольников жизнь ребят можно сделать интересной и разнообразной.

----------

tvsokol (08.01.2016), Алена.by (28.05.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.01.2016)

----------


## sveta_power

Музича  розповідь про інструменти  муз.керівник читає вірш та почерзі грає на інстременті про який каже....


«Музичні інструменти»
(Автор Науменко Світлана)

Балалайка бринь да бринь,
Двоник дзонить дзінь-дзілінь,
Дудка грає-ду-ду-ду,
Величезна тубу-Бууууу!
Ложки гають тук да тук,
А трищітка трук да трук,
Маракаси шу-шу-шу

А з ксилофоном неспішу....
Бо мелодію він грає,
Звуком ніжним промовляє!
І бандура вже не спить,
Струнами для нас бринить!

Барабан іграє бом,
Чутно грохіти круком...
А трикутник дзінь-дзілінь,
Дзонкотіть йому не лінь!
Під баян пісні співаєм, 
Усіх друзів розважаєм!

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Татка_7878

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXAD4KkT8oo   , а мне понравилась шутка с оркестром, веселый вышел номер

----------

europe (24.09.2017), keliot (03.11.2017), Ири (02.10.2017), СИПСИК (24.03.2019)

----------


## baichik

Оркестр барабанщиків "Марш дерев`яних солдатиків"

https://youtu.be/dJFsA-Q7T-c

----------

Anna Franco (06.02.2018), Lapsik 061 (08.10.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), ЛюдмилаИвановна (20.09.2017), Мартын (27.09.2017), Пономарёва Александра (20.09.2017)

----------


## baichik

Интересная идея с нетрадиционными инструментами!!

https://youtu.be/Hay-tMLWwGQ

----------

Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), NAT2008 (06.10.2017), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), Мартын (27.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (14.11.2017)

----------


## baichik

И еще одна  - пальчиковая игра на музыку Делиба "Пиццикато" (по методике Т.Тютюнниковой). Пробовала - дети обожают!

https://youtu.be/SCWLdJ6n2SE

----------

dididi (10.03.2019), Барби-6 (26.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (20.09.2017), Эдита (20.09.2017)

----------


## baichik

Ритмические загадки. 

https://youtu.be/LHhTR4ipYLo

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Мартын (27.09.2017)

----------


## zozuliak75

Дуже сподобався оркестр долоньок музичного керівника з Сум Інни Борисенко. www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbe2YOQZsFg

----------

--Ксения-- (06.11.2017), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), Lapsik 061 (08.10.2017), LiliyaOdiss (17.08.2021), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), oksana888 (26.09.2017), svetik kumurgi (23.01.2020), Татка_7878 (26.09.2017)

----------


## zozuliak75

Також цікавий дуже Оркестр музичних стаканчиків-"Музичний годинник"  Інни Борисенко. Щиро дякую за роботу Інні. www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXBLQGEIV5U

----------

--Ксения-- (06.11.2017), dzvinochok (27.09.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), NAT2008 (06.10.2017), oksana888 (26.09.2017), домініка (15.02.2019), Мартын (27.09.2017)

----------


## Херсон-75

*"Оркестр-веселунчик"*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5417097

----------

baichik (29.01.2018), Барби-6 (26.11.2017), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), Мартын (26.10.2017)

----------


## Anna Franco

Мій оркестр на осінньому святі

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), dididi (02.02.2018), fotinia s (07.07.2018), Kolpachiha (31.08.2018), larusya_ (08.01.2018), lilu71 (08.08.2018), Natuly (27.07.2018), Note (07.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017), Интер (23.09.2018), Херсон-75 (09.11.2017), Эдита (08.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (19.11.2017)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Нашла вот такой мультик о музыкальных инструментах. Может кому пригодится.

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), Anna Franco (15.11.2017), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natuly (27.07.2018), Notka Fa (15.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (17.11.2017), ptm (27.08.2019), зірка (17.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017), Котик230580 (14.11.2017), Лильчик (15.11.2017), Музрукоff (29.01.2018), Ніка (18.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (15.11.2017), Танічка (14.11.2017), Херсон-75 (15.11.2017)

----------


## irinabondar2468

Дівчатка! Може кому знадобиться - робила цікавий оркестр: "Батл української народної та сучасної музики". Ми дійшли до висновку з дітьми, що українська музика може бути народною і сучасною одночасно))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZh...B0%D1%80%D1%8C

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), dasha_bene (21.11.2017), dididi (24.09.2018), fotinia s (07.07.2018), irusa (03.10.2018), Maria-- (04.12.2018), moderm (16.01.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nataleo (15.02.2021), Natuly (27.07.2018), oksana888 (19.11.2017), ptm (27.08.2019), svetik kumurgi (17.10.2019), T.Rimma (02.02.2018), t.scripnichenko (15.04.2019), VasilisaTZ (17.01.2018), Борковская Н (19.11.2017), Валечка-Валюша (05.09.2018), Елена Медведь (20.01.2020), катя 98 (21.11.2017), нинчик (18.02.2022), нонна (26.02.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.11.2017), Оленка ххх (19.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (31.01.2018)

----------


## artuhsa

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ayx...ew?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wIJ...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (14.09.2019), Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), Anna Franco (06.02.2018), dasha_bene (28.11.2017), dididi (02.02.2018), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), irinabondar2468 (23.11.2017), Natuly (27.07.2018), Oksyyy (21.11.2017), okyskova (12.11.2018), pianistka98 (26.11.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), Rita03 (27.02.2018), viculy (04.09.2018), Елена Медведь (19.01.2020), ИннаНичога (22.11.2017), Ирина шнайдер (06.02.2019), катя 98 (07.02.2018), квіточка (06.10.2019), Кремень (21.01.2020), Лариса 0514 (14.03.2018), Рудометова (02.10.2019), света73 (05.12.2018), СИПСИК (24.03.2019)

----------


## Anna Franco

Мій новорічний оркестр в старшій групі. Металофони, дзвіночки, склянки. Музика: "Танець Феї Драже" Чайковського.

----------

fotinia s (07.07.2018), Kolpachiha (17.02.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), Ssvetochka (09.12.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.02.2018), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), катя 98 (07.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (07.02.2018), Яна-78 (01.04.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Дуже цікаво :   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6pISRkZOFU

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), baichik (12.02.2018), ih-lena (08.02.2018), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), kri (11.12.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (12.05.2018), tasha44 (06.10.2018), Yuliya11 (04.04.2018), Іванка (12.02.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.02.2018), катя 98 (09.02.2018), Мартын (13.03.2018)

----------


## катя 98



----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), diez73 (16.08.2018), Maria-- (07.05.2018), okyskova (12.11.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), sveta_power (20.03.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (17.02.2018), zozuliak75 (16.02.2018), Ладога (25.02.2018), нонна (26.02.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Новий мультфільм про Музичні інструменти

----------

Anna Franco (13.03.2018), Maria-- (07.05.2018), Notka Fa (21.02.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (12.05.2018), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), Ладога (25.02.2018), Мартын (13.03.2018), Музрукоff (21.02.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

2/4

Мастер-класс для родителей по теме: «Музыкальные инструменты своїми руками»

Наталья Гусева

Мастер-класс для родителей по теме: «Музыкальные инструменты своими руками»

Для гармоничного развития малышей в возрасте от полутора до трех лет немаловажно слуховое восприятие и чувство
ритма. Развивать и то и другое отлично помогают музыкальные инструменты, не только покупные (фабричные). Было бы
лучше сделать эти чудо - инструменты своими руками и обязательно привлечь к этому процессу своего ребенка. Ведь
совместный труд облагораживает человека. И вы не представляете, как будет рад ваш ребенок тому, что вы уделили ему время,
и притом изготовленные вместе музыкальные «штучки» будут извлекать какие- либо звуки. Возможно ваше первое
приобщение ребенка к музыке, таким образом, принесут рано или поздно свои плоды. И ребенок будет благодарен вам долгое
время. Какие же инструменты можно изготовить своими руками, и из какого материала:

Пуговицы нашли в квартире
И к резиночке пришили.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!

3. «Погремушки».

Срезать дно пластиковой бутылки, соединить две полученные половинки между собой. Внутренность дна от бутылочки
предварительно заполнить разноцветным бисером (бусинами, стеклярусом и т. д.). В зависимости от наполняемого материала
будет разное звучание у погремушки. Соединить два дна с помощью двустороннего скотча. Открытую сторону скотча можно
закрыть атласной лентой, тесьмой, самоклеящейся бумагой и т. д. Внешнюю сторону погремущки также можно украсить узорами
из самоклеящейся цветной бумаги. Погремушку можно дополнить ручкой.

Из бутылок сок допили,
В погремушку превратили.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!

4. «Цветные трещотки».

Разноцветные колпачки от отслуживших фломастеров приклеить на жесткий картонный лист размером 6*20 см клеем Титан.
Звук извлекается при помощи еще одного колпачка, проведя им сверху вниз по приклеенной в ряд дорожке из колпачков.
Колпачок можно оставить на старом фломастере или использовать карандаш, деревянную палочку.

Все фломастеры засохли,
Крышки склеили дорожкой.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!

5. «Музыкальные ключи».

Собрать плоские ключи от дверного замка вместе в кольцо (количество ключей от 5 до 7 штук). Затем вдеть кольцо с
ключами в приготовленное отверстие деревянного брусочка, размер брусочка 1*10 см.

Мы ключи нашли в квартире,
И к брелочку прицепили
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!

6. «Колотушки».

Колотушки можно изготовить, склеив клеем Титан два пластиковых стаканчика от йогурта, предварительно положить внутрь
один орех фундука. Внешне можно оформить узорами из самоклеящейся цветной бумаги.

Йогурт - вкусненькая штучка,
Из стакана - колотушка.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!

В заключение своей консультации хочу пожелать вам и вашим детям творческих успехов!

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (27.02.2018)

----------


## Rita03

П.И. Чайковский - Трепак.mp3

----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), Anna Franco (12.03.2018), annkir (23.08.2019), dididi (26.02.2020), diez73 (22.03.2019), dzvinochok (27.02.2018), fotinia s (07.07.2018), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), milatam (27.03.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natalia08 (08.03.2018), oksana888 (27.02.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (19.08.2018), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), viki57713 (01.10.2018), zub-m (26.09.2018), Бароблюшок (14.03.2018), Валя Муза (19.07.2018), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), Ира79 (22.09.2018), Коллега (11.01.2020), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (08.09.2018), Світланочка (27.02.2018), словяночка (18.07.2018), Татка_7878 (07.03.2018), Херсон-75 (27.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (03.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), Anna Franco (12.03.2018), Danon (30.07.2018), fotinia s (07.07.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (12.05.2018), zub-m (26.09.2018), Світланочка (08.03.2018), ЮЛилиана (08.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

Anechka_Rom (20.03.2018), Anna Franco (12.03.2018), Danon (30.07.2018), Olga Beliaeva (08.03.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (27.09.2018), Shef_05 (10.01.2022), SvetaH (12.05.2018), Yuliya11 (04.05.2019), zub-m (26.09.2018), Кремень (08.09.2019), Мартын (13.03.2018), Пономарёва Александра (14.06.2018), Світланочка (08.03.2018), словяночка (18.07.2018), Шпить Светлана (31.03.2018), ЮЛилиана (08.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> https://youtu.be/ZkjiO1CwpHA


Ось кому треба музика до цього відео, закрила на 30 повідомлень


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (14.09.2019), Anechka_Rom (28.05.2018), dasenok (22.01.2020), diez73 (16.08.2018), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), keliot (22.01.2019), ljydmila (15.04.2021), Marishka_0807 (14.10.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nastiabar (14.02.2019), Natuly (27.07.2018), nyusha0365 (04.09.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), Rita03 (03.11.2018), SANOCHKA (27.09.2018), SvetaH (19.08.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (16.05.2018), viculy (04.09.2018), Бароблюшок (08.07.2018), Валя Муза (17.05.2018), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Кремень (08.09.2019), Музрукоff (09.10.2018), Ніка (16.03.2019), Оlga@ (08.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (21.05.2018), Оленка ххх (22.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (13.05.2018), Світланочка (14.06.2018), словяночка (06.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (19.06.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Оркестр на выпускном спецгруппы.

----------

Anechka_Rom (25.06.2018), Danon (17.01.2020), diak (14.06.2018), dididi (26.02.2020), diez73 (16.08.2018), Elen2 (08.07.2018), fotinia s (07.07.2018), laratet (14.06.2018), larusya_ (26.10.2019), LiliyaOdiss (17.08.2021), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (19.08.2018), t_ilina (03.12.2019), Валя Муза (19.07.2018), ИннаНичога (19.06.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (13.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (14.06.2018), Татиана 65 (20.06.2018), Херсон-75 (19.06.2018), Эдита (13.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (19.06.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

*Оркестр на діатонічних дзвониках "Гамма"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5483756

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (19.08.2018), Валечка-Валюша (08.10.2018), ИннаНичога (19.06.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), мира (24.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (27.06.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

> Людочка, интересный оркестр получился, веселый. А музыкой не поделитесь? Уж очень понравилась. Плиз... Заранее благодарю.


Музика ось тут https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5483801

----------

dididi (26.02.2020), dzvinochok (30.06.2018), nastiabar (14.02.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), ИннаНичога (21.06.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (27.06.2018), Світланочка (21.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (25.06.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Симфонический оркестр.rar Симфонический оркестр в рисунках. Поделились девочки в "Одноклассниках"

----------

Anechka_Rom (11.09.2018), Danon (30.07.2018), dididi (24.09.2018), dzvinochok (18.07.2018), Natuly (27.07.2018), nyusha0365 (04.09.2018), pianistka98 (09.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (19.08.2018), tasha44 (29.04.2019), Валя Муза (19.07.2018), ИннаНичога (18.07.2018), Интер (23.09.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Мартын (30.07.2018), Ніка (01.04.2019), НИрина (10.03.2021), Олег Лекарь (01.08.2018), ЮЛилиана (20.07.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Хто впізнає музику, той молодець  :Derisive: 
Додивіться до кінця  :Taunt:

----------

irusa (03.10.2018), Maria-- (30.09.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), nyusha0365 (06.08.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), sonat_a14 (29.11.2018), Wenera (13.09.2018), Анна7 (24.09.2018), Интер (17.09.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Музрукоff (16.08.2018), Ната_ли (21.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (10.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (05.08.2018), Эдита (19.08.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Z0o3QoYbQ       ДОУ № 24 "Золушка" г. Харцызск Музыкальный номер "Хор рук

----------

Anechka_Rom (11.09.2018), Belynochka (28.10.2018), nastiabar (14.02.2019), net27520 (25.09.2018), Note (13.12.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), домініка (15.02.2019), ИннаНичога (02.09.2018), Интер (23.09.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), лариса29 (30.09.2018), мира (06.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.09.2018), Світланочка (03.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (02.09.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wKMzOLzABQ        Хор рук " Осенняя фантазия

Ссылка на музыку: Рондо Венеция.mp3

----------

dididi (10.03.2019), fotinia s (03.09.2018), keliot (22.01.2019), Lena22 (02.09.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nastiabar (14.02.2019), Natuly (18.09.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), sonat_a14 (29.11.2018), ЕВ (14.01.2021), Интер (23.09.2018), Кремень (08.09.2019), мира (06.09.2018), Наталья0405 (19.09.2018), НИрина (10.03.2021), Оленка ххх (10.09.2018), Эдита (02.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (02.09.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Делаю со своими ребятишками оркестр диатонических колокольчиков. Может кому-то  пригодится. Вот музыка:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1r0...fI6xA0q33fJEVk
В помощь даю описание ноток:
F-D-C| C-E-F| F-D-C| C-E-F|
A-F|A-E| A-F| A-A|
A-F|A-E| G-D| E-A.
Затем все повторяется сначала. Вроде-бы, я понятно описала. Удачи!

----------

#Ленуся (04.02.2019), Anechka_Rom (11.09.2018), dididi (10.03.2019), dzvinochok (09.09.2018), fotinia s (17.09.2018), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), keliot (22.01.2019), laratet (10.09.2018), LiliyaOdiss (17.08.2021), Maria-- (30.09.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Natuly (18.09.2018), Note (13.12.2018), nyusha0365 (11.09.2018), Oksyyy (09.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (06.10.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.09.2018), домініка (15.02.2019), ЕВ (14.01.2021), ирина махно (09.09.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), мира (03.10.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (28.09.2020), Наталі (10.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (10.09.2018), Оленка ххх (10.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (09.09.2018), Херсон-75 (10.02.2020), Эдита (10.09.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Для оркестру на діатонічних дзвіночках:
5 дзвіночків сл. і муз. М.Z.Tomaszewska   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w44zlspjbDs

А тут відео Юлії Деркач:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOL_mQEtbXU

----------

--Ксения-- (26.09.2018), fotinia s (17.09.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), nyusha0365 (11.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (06.10.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), Бароблюшок (16.09.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2019), Херсон-75 (14.09.2018)

----------


## Maria--

Знайшла в інтернеті. Сподобалося, як дітки все чітко виконують...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS1M_TpGMqE

----------

#Ленуся (26.01.2019), Belynochka (28.10.2018), dididi (10.03.2019), Elen2 (16.12.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), nyusha0365 (17.01.2019), oktana (06.02.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (02.10.2018), Анна7 (03.10.2018), Барвінок (14.01.2019), Валечка-Валюша (08.10.2018), домініка (15.02.2019), Ната_ли (02.10.2018), Херсон-75 (10.02.2020)

----------


## dzvinochok

Гарний кліп про інструменти

----------

Alehina123 (25.02.2019), Anna Franco (01.02.2020), elka (02.01.2022), laratet (06.10.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), ЕВ (18.01.2021), Ладога (11.01.2019), Ната_ли (19.10.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (26.02.2020), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), Kolpachiha (03.04.2019), Maria-- (04.12.2018), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Note (13.12.2018), SANOCHKA (10.12.2018), sonat_a14 (29.11.2018), Бароблюшок (29.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.10.2018), домініка (15.02.2019), ирина махно (29.10.2018), Кремень (08.09.2019), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Ната_ли (08.11.2018), Оlga@ (30.10.2018), Оленка ххх (03.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (29.10.2018), Татка_7878 (28.10.2018), Юляся (21.11.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Хто полюбляє ритм, тримайте

----------

fotinia s (26.01.2019), keliot (22.01.2019), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (10.12.2018), sonat_a14 (29.11.2018), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Музрукоff (21.11.2018), Оленка ххх (22.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.11.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

просто і цікаво




Я робила з середнячками

----------

*Юля* (09.01.2019), Anna Franco (08.01.2019), dididi (26.02.2020), Elen2 (16.12.2018), fotinia s (14.12.2018), Kolpachiha (08.02.2019), minni-vinni2 (21.10.2019), more (18.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (13.12.2018), Барвінок (14.01.2019), домініка (15.02.2019), ЕВ (18.01.2021), Ната_ли (15.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (13.12.2018), ЮЛилиана (16.12.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Шумовой оркестр для дошкольников "Весенний", муз. "Как на нашем на лугу", музыка Л.Бирнова﻿

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), Anna Franco (20.01.2020), asaf (28.03.2019), dididi (10.03.2019), Marishka_0807 (05.08.2019), mria67mria67 (26.01.2020), nyusha0365 (03.12.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), Rita03 (12.01.2019), S-A-SHA (28.01.2019), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), Елена Медведь (25.01.2019), замбурская (05.02.2019), Ладога (11.01.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), Мелодия69 (08.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (23.01.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019)

----------


## larusya_

Делала оркестр с маракасами, бубнами , ксилофоном, можно кастаньеты добавить в "ударную" группу на известную музыку "Самба". Послушайте - очень интересное, яркое исполнение. Музыку подредактировала. В середине дети пританцовывают с поворотами влево\вправо. Вместе с детьми выступали их мамы. Мамы - в восторге)))
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yk0...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), dididi (26.02.2020), Kolpachiha (03.04.2019), krinka (01.04.2019), lenusik72 (06.02.2020), lilu71 (30.01.2020), more (18.01.2020), mria67mria67 (26.01.2020), Notka Fa (10.04.2019), nyusha0365 (03.12.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), Stashynj (01.04.2019), Бароблюшок (02.04.2019), Веселка (07.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (01.04.2019), ирина махно (27.01.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (04.01.2020), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), Лесюнька (03.04.2019), мира (20.04.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), намчайку (31.10.2021), нинчик (18.02.2022), Олег Лекарь (14.04.2019), ЮЛилиана (02.04.2019)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Ідея для тих, хто має діатонічні дзвіночки




а тут музика  https://vk.com/audios177485393

----------

//Эlla (01.11.2020), Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), Anna Franco (20.01.2020), fatinija (10.04.2019), mria67mria67 (02.01.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), Stashynj (03.04.2019), SvetaH (24.04.2019), zozuliak75 (17.04.2019), мира (20.04.2019), Оленка ххх (07.04.2019), Юлиана09 (27.10.2019)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

І ще

----------

Anna Franco (20.01.2020), mria67mria67 (02.01.2020), SvetaH (24.04.2019), Елена М (19.05.2019)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dasenok (21.01.2020), kapuchinca (28.10.2019), krinka (16.04.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nataleo (22.01.2020), Rosinka1985 (12.10.2019), SvetaH (24.04.2019), svetik kumurgi (23.01.2020), Бароблюшок (25.11.2019), ЕВ (18.01.2021), зірка (09.06.2019), ирина махно (06.10.2019), Ирина шнайдер (09.09.2019), Лесюнька (12.01.2020), Махник (24.06.2019), надежда владимировна (02.02.2020), Ната_ли (26.05.2019), Оленка ххх (02.01.2020), Світланочка (13.08.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Просто обалденный оркестрик!!!
> Помогите найти музыку


ГАММА до-мажор ОРКЕСТР ДЛЯ КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКОВ.mp3

----------

#Ленуся (23.04.2019), Anna Franco (12.09.2019), dididi (26.02.2020), diez73 (07.05.2019), dzvinochok (17.04.2019), elka (02.01.2022), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), Janett (01.06.2019), kapuchinca (28.10.2019), lolu66 (02.12.2019), LoraVerba (23.04.2019), Maria-- (18.02.2020), more (18.01.2020), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natalia08 (04.10.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), Rita03 (16.04.2019), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), tasha44 (29.04.2019), Tatti (08.09.2019), zozuliak75 (17.04.2019), Валя Муза (17.04.2019), Веселка (07.02.2020), зірка (09.06.2019), замбурская (17.04.2019), Ира79 (26.09.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (18.11.2019), Ната_ли (26.05.2019), Олег Лекарь (30.07.2019), Оленка ххх (02.01.2020), Рудометова (02.10.2019)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

А.Филипенко "Озорная полька"

----------

Anechka_Rom (05.07.2019), dididi (28.12.2019), Kolpachiha (09.10.2019), krinka (03.12.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nyusha0365 (03.12.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (24.04.2019), svetik kumurgi (17.10.2019), Лесюнька (12.01.2020), Марина52 (02.01.2020), Мартын (17.04.2019), Ната_ли (26.05.2019), Олег Лекарь (15.09.2019), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.04.2019)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

Оркестр "Тико-тико"


Очень зажигательно)))

----------

Anechka_Rom (05.07.2019), kapuchinca (28.10.2019), Kolpachiha (09.10.2019), krinka (03.12.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Oksyyy (28.04.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (24.04.2019), ирина махно (27.01.2020), Коллега (11.01.2020), Кремень (08.09.2019), Лесюнька (12.01.2020), Ната_ли (26.05.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

Anechka_Rom (05.07.2019), fotinia s (22.04.2019), kapuchinca (28.10.2019), kri (23.05.2019), LoraVerba (23.04.2019), Malko (02.08.2019), moderm (06.04.2020), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natuly (10.11.2019), nyusha0365 (03.12.2019), Olia Medvedeva (07.08.2019), pianistka98 (16.04.2020), ptm (27.08.2019), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), Лесюнька (12.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (15.09.2019), Світланочка (13.08.2019), ЮЛилиана (29.09.2019)

----------


## света73

вибачте не правильно скинула виставляю повторно  свій оркестр з ложками, робили разом з своїм хореографом на міський конкурс

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HS6...Ak_jBQYvS/view

----------

Anechka_Rom (22.09.2019), dididi (28.12.2019), Kolpachiha (09.10.2019), krinka (03.12.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natysja12 (27.05.2019), Olia Medvedeva (07.08.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (05.06.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.05.2019), Лесюнька (12.01.2020), Лильчик (04.11.2019), мира (21.09.2019), Ната_ли (26.05.2019), Оленка ххх (07.11.2019), Світланочка (13.08.2019), ЮЛилиана (27.10.2019)

----------


## Anna Franco

Оркестр на осінньому святі в середній групі.

----------

dididi (05.10.2021), fotinia s (07.11.2019), Kolpachiha (26.11.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Stashynj (06.11.2019), zozuliak75 (04.11.2019), Лесюнька (11.11.2019), Лильчик (04.11.2019), Ната_ли (02.12.2019), Танічка (28.10.2019)

----------


## Anna Franco

Оркестр на перероблену пісню гурту "Казка": "Плакала" на осінньому святі в старшій групі.

----------

fotinia s (07.11.2019), Kolpachiha (26.11.2019), LiliyaOdiss (19.02.2020), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Лесюнька (11.11.2019)

----------


## Stashynj

Кришталевий оркестр на новий рік

----------

iraalex2006 (22.11.2020), LiliyaOdiss (19.02.2020), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Nadka (02.12.2019), Горлова Алла (15.01.2020), ИннаНичога (02.12.2019), Олексеенко Анастасия (22.11.2021), Херсон-75 (02.12.2019), ЮЛилиана (03.12.2019)

----------


## Stashynj

> Кришталевий оркестр на новий рік


музика  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ea...04K8c5EgJ1WJxJ

----------

iraalex2006 (22.11.2020), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Nadka (02.12.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.11.2020), Анас (15.01.2021), Валентина Андреева (11.12.2019), Кремень (21.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (03.12.2019), Олексеенко Анастасия (22.11.2021)

----------


## oltischencko

> ЧУДОВА, ВЕСЕЛА, РИТМІЧНА - ЯКРАЗ ДЛЯ ОРКЕСТРУ ЧИ РИТМ. ВПРАВИ





> СУЧАСНИЙ З КЛАВЕСАМИ





> МУЗИКА ДО СУЧАСНОГО ОРКЕСТРУ З КЛАВЕСАМИ (попереднє повідомлення)





> ЯКЩО ТАТУСІ ПОГОДЯТЬСЯ, ТО ВИЙДЕ "СУПЕР-НОМЕР"!





> ЦІКАВИЙ З МІШЕЧКАМИ - МУЗ СУПРОВІД У НАСТУПНОМУ ПОВІДОМЛЕННІ





> ПРОСТО, ЛЕГКО І ЦІКАВО!





> КУХОНИЙ ОРКЕСТР ДЛЯ МАТУСЬ ( І НЕ ТІЛЬКИ)





> СУЧАСНИЙ - ПАРАМИ - З БУБНАМИ , ДІТЯМ ДУЖЕ ПОДОБАЄТЬСЯ


* Обновите пожалуйста ссылочки! Спасибо!*

----------

mria67mria67 (02.01.2020)

----------


## Anna Franco

Я залучила родичів на новорічному святі пограти в оркестрі без підготовки. Їм так сподобалося! Думаю, чого раніше такого не брала? І в кожній групі вийшло чомусь по-різному.

----------

elka (02.01.2022), iraalex2006 (22.11.2020), Kolpachiha (21.01.2020), LiliyaOdiss (19.02.2020), marina_vasilivna52 (16.08.2020), ИннаНичога (26.04.2020), ЮЛилиана (23.01.2020)

----------


## Елена Медведь

> Може кому знадобиться - робила цікавий оркестр: "Батл української народної та сучасної музики".


Дякую, цікава ідея)) Можете поділитися музикою?

----------

Elena22 (21.01.2020), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

> Може кому знадобиться - робила цікавий оркестр: "Батл української народної та сучасної музики".


Будь ласка, поділіться фонограмкою, дуже цікава ідея, дякую!

----------

NAT2008 (06.04.2020)

----------


## Херсон-75

*Оркестр "Веселі Гноми" середня група*

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5584946

----------

elka (02.01.2022), moderm (06.04.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020), ИннаНичога (26.04.2020), мсррррh (10.02.2020)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

сподобався оркестр хлопчиків кухариків

----------

//Эlla (01.11.2020), Anechka_Rom (04.06.2020), dididi (26.02.2020), Elena22 (13.05.2020), elka (02.01.2022), jkmuif (04.05.2020), krinka (22.02.2020), laratet (21.02.2020), moderm (06.04.2020), Note (21.02.2020), Olia Medvedeva (26.04.2020), oltischencko (29.01.2021), SvetaH (24.02.2020), Анас (15.01.2021), БАЛДЖИ (25.01.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (07.01.2021), ИннаНичога (26.04.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (19.02.2020), катя 98 (22.02.2020), Кремень (05.10.2020), Марильяна (07.04.2021), Сашенция (27.01.2022), словяночка (22.05.2020), ЯЛЮБАВА (23.02.2020)

----------


## Юлия2805

> оркестр поварят


сподобався оркестр хлопчиків кухариків дуже гарний, дітки талановиті !

----------

krinka (22.02.2020), Parh0menk0 (26.11.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020), ИннаНичога (26.04.2020), Ирина1310 (23.02.2020), катя 98 (22.02.2020)

----------


## Lyuda.K

> сподобався оркестр хлопчиків кухариків дуже гарний, дітки талановиті !


Також хочу подякувати за ідею. Молодці!!!!!!

----------


## Музрукоff

В рамках дистанционных занятий сделала такой вариант интернетной ритмяшки с листочками. Сложноватый получился, но старшие, думаю, осилят :Grin: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (04.06.2020), AnushkA777 (27.04.2020), dididi (05.10.2021), dzvinochok (10.05.2020), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), ivano (26.04.2020), LiliyaOdiss (17.08.2021), moderm (29.04.2020), mria67mria67 (03.10.2020), Notka Fa (27.04.2020), ptm (19.11.2020), Sолнце (03.05.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (07.01.2021), ИннаНичога (26.04.2020)

----------


## moderm

Казка "Лісові музиканти". Автор Тетяна Домарьонок. Прошу пробачення у автора, маленько змінила, так як не знайшла відповідних малюнків. Сайт https://ljubimyj-detskij.ru/skazki/1...domarenok.html
Робила вперше.

----------

Anechka_Rom (04.06.2020), camilla (20.02.2022), mria67mria67 (03.10.2020), ИннаНичога (29.04.2020), ЮЛилиана (02.07.2020)

----------


## moderm

"Лісові музиканти" на російській мові.

----------

mria67mria67 (03.10.2020), ИннаНичога (29.04.2020)

----------


## Музрукоff

Еще одна ритмяшка для домашнего использования :Derisive:  "Йшла коза на каблуках"  муз. Попляновой 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (04.06.2020), Anna Franco (15.02.2021), camilla (20.02.2022), diez73 (16.11.2020), dzvinochok (13.05.2020), Elena22 (13.05.2020), fotinia s (04.11.2020), goconda (20.06.2020), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), Kolpachiha (17.02.2022), krinka (28.11.2020), LiliyaOdiss (17.08.2021), lolu66 (13.05.2020), LoraVerba (13.05.2020), Maria-- (14.01.2021), marina_vasilivna52 (16.08.2020), mria67mria67 (03.10.2020), nataleo (18.07.2021), nyusha0365 (17.02.2022), oktana (28.08.2021), ptm (19.11.2020), SANOCHKA (16.02.2021), ssaxter (17.11.2020), t2t2t22 (04.06.2020), tynya (14.01.2021), БАЛДЖИ (25.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.05.2020), Галина Игоревна (04.11.2020), Елена Медведь (24.09.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (07.01.2021), Марильяна (07.04.2021), Мурмусикус (11.03.2021), Ната_ли (19.11.2020), ЮЛилиана (29.01.2021)

----------


## Александра Мельник9

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzioUGYinE4 ЗАПАЛЬНИЙ ОРКЕСТР З ГОРІШКАМИ

----------

krinka (28.11.2020), mria67mria67 (05.12.2020), Ната_ли (19.11.2020)

----------


## Чудо-Люда

Колеги, може в кого є фонограми для гри на діатонічних дзвониках? Буду дуже вдячна!

----------


## Anna Franco

Нам виділили справжні барабани. 11 штук. Гігантські. Намагаюсь щось придумати з ними.

----------

dzvinochok (21.02.2022), elka (02.01.2022), Irina Tolova (09.03.2021), Kolpachiha (17.02.2022), Notka Fa (11.03.2021), SANOCHKA (05.04.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.03.2021), гномик (02.04.2021), Ирма 77 (18.03.2021), НИрина (10.03.2021), Херсон-75 (07.03.2021)

----------


## Anna Franco

Просто граємо і розважаємось

----------

dzvinochok (21.02.2022), elka (02.01.2022), Kolpachiha (17.02.2022), SANOCHKA (05.04.2021)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Нам виділили справжні барабани. 11 штук. Гігантські. Намагаюсь щось придумати з ними.


Аннушка - супер! Класні барабани!

----------

